
You can't see or remove non-amazon devices from your Amazon account - altmind
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/dpbt3t/the_perils_of_security_and_how_i_finally_resolved/
======
ratsmack
This is the stuff that gives me nightmares... Are there any Amazon folks that
hang out here in HN that can expand on this?

